# Grub control on Bermuda



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I have noticed a significant amount of grubs in my Bermuda lawn. The high for today will be 91 and the rest of the week will be between 90-92.

Can I apply imidacloprid based products in this temperature range or would Dylox be better?

Can I mix either of the above granular products into a liquid and apply with a sprayer?


----------



## chrisverner (Jul 16, 2018)

(Disclaimer: I have not used these products yet, and I have St Augustine.) I just ordered some Dylox and it is being delivered today. I haven't read anything about a temperature restriction. Every time I push a spade or shovel into the ground, I see white grubs. I have some large patches where the grass just will not seem to grow, so my suspicion is grubs are playing a part and since Dylox is specifically for grubs, I made the purchase. I cannot suggest mixing any granular products into liquids unless the instructions say this can be done. I know with Dylox you have to put it down and water like crazy, then reapply again about 3 days later. After the dylox granular applications, I will probably switch to a more quarterly alternating routine of liquid spray of Talstar and then Imidacloprid. I hope this helps.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

Just saving this topoc. I discovered grubs In my yard yesterday. Big fat ones.


----------



## jack_boombastic (Apr 26, 2020)

I know this is a very old thread but how did the grub control work?


----------

